# MB Quart questions



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the old MB Quart speakers from when they were a company by themselves, and the newer maxxsonics owned MB Quart stuff? I have a set of QM 218.61 with little use, and I want to know what i really have. Was there really a big drop in quality after maxxsonics took over, or were there problems before that? I bought the set in about 01 or 02.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

MLS said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the old MB Quart speakers from when they were a company by themselves, and the newer maxxsonics owned MB Quart stuff? I have a set of QM 218.61 with little use, and I want to know what i really have. Was there really a big drop in quality after maxxsonics took over, or were there problems before that? I bought the set in about 01 or 02.


My first component set I owned was a 2 way MB Quart set, the 6.5" 218.03CX set. 

I bought it used, and I ran them with the crossovers for a while, until the tweeters stopped working. I really liked that set. From what I've heard of the the newer MB Quart stuff, I'd hold onto the set you've got. The quality has definitely seemed to have downgraded since the merger.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

MLS said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the old MB Quart speakers from when they were a company by themselves, and the newer maxxsonics owned MB Quart stuff? I have a set of QM 218.61 with little use, and I want to know what i really have. Was there really a big drop in quality after maxxsonics took over, or were there problems before that? I bought the set in about 01 or 02.


I'm pretty certain you're 'in the clear.' I bought a set in 2003 (PCE 216) and they were the REAL Quarts- you know, German. I'm excited that I'm about to put them in a 2008 Civic EX Sedan, along with everything else I have in my attic. I even have a pair of over-ear Quart headphones that are absolutely amazing.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

ok good to know. I paid alot of money for them so I think I'll put them to work. The vehicle they were originally installed into was totalled pretty much right away, so I doubt they're even broken in.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

MLS said:


> ok good to know. I paid alot of money for them so I think I'll put them to work. The vehicle they were originally installed into was totalled pretty much right away, so I doubt they're even broken in.


My dad used to have some Q's in his car, they sounded great. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything that was sold unter the MB Quart brand until 2007 is original German made or engineered stuff.

By the way, the original German MB Quart factory is still alive. They produce their stuff now under the "German Maestro" brand: http://www.german-maestro.de/home_en.htm


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything that was sold unter the MB Quart brand until 2007 is original German made or engineered stuff.

By the way, the original German MB Quart factory is still alive. They produce their stuff now under the "German Maestro" brand: http://www.german-maestro.de/home_en.htm


----------



## bamaster (Nov 18, 2008)

PimpMySound said:


> Everything that was sold unter the MB Quart brand until 2007 is original German made or engineered stuff.
> 
> By the way, the original German MB Quart factory is still alive. They produce their stuff now under the "German Maestro" brand: http://www.german-maestro.de/home_en.htm



Man, I really LOVED my Quarts from back in the day. Simply fantastic components.

Are these German Maestros any good? I've never heard of them.


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

German Maestro products are the original German made former MB Quart products. German Maestro is the German made stuff, while the MB Quart available now from Maxxonics is Chinese made.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

German Maestro products are now being sold in the United States. 877-689-7833 or [email protected] for more information


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

If it's the .61 set those are GERMAN made and well before Maxxsonic.


FYI....the Maxxsonics speakers say it on the back of the magnet housing.

The last speakers made in Germany were the QSD and QSC lines and _*maybe*_ the Premium series E before they started the German Maestro product line and gave all MB Quart naming rights to Maxxsonics.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

We just started shipping the German Maestro speakers in the United States in late February. German Maestro is being quite well received by installing car audio specialists. There is a great new technology called UltraSphere which has even further improved the listening experience over the original MB Quart speakers.


----------



## sunbrn (Jul 7, 2009)

It's interesting that they mention MB Quart in their new website. Companies don't usually do that when they sell a their name.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree. The only reason that MB Quart is mentioned is to convey an idea in a short period of time about the very strong heritage of the German Maestro brand name. As we move forward I am certain there will be less and less discussion of the past.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Ray Windsor said:


> I agree. The only reason that MB Quart is mentioned is to convey an idea in a short period of time about the very strong heritage of the German Maestro brand name. As we move forward I am certain there will be less and less discussion of the past.


Once it's well established that you guys are the ones that built the _*REAL MB QUART *_speakers.....the products that earned them they're great name...the connection will be instant.

In the same way that Arc Audio has a connection to Zapco....this will happen to you guys very soon.

I'm_* VERY *_excited to audition a set of German Maestro products in my personal vehicle.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

Tell me where you are located and we'll try to put you in touch with a German Maestro retailer near you. We are building our German Maestro authorized retailer family. We'll figure out a way to get some German Maestro speakers for you to review... My guess is that you wil not be disappointed.


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a set of PVF 213, 5" 2-way component set. They are trully awesome. The 6,5" version was rated as the 8th best component kit in the world by an European mag.

Last series made in Germany, the tweeter (Wide Sphere = inverted dome, now called UltraSphere) makes ppl used to old MB Quart stuff question me if those are REALLY MB Quart tweeters - didn´t have a very good reputation, as you might know.

Tomorrow I´ll be tweaking a little bit and I´ll try my old PSD 316 (3-way kit, 6,5") midwoofers instead of the 5" and see how it goes.

I also have 1 MB Quart subwoofer, made in the USA by Rockford Fosgate.


BTW, my components are MADE IN GERMANY, but they do come with a Maxxsonics logo on the back of the tweeter. All the stuff that says "Engineered in Germany" is Chinese.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

GlasSman said:


> Once it's well established that you guys are the ones that built the _*REAL MB QUART *_speakers.....the products that earned them they're great name...the connection will be instant.
> 
> In the same way that Arc Audio has a connection to Zapco....this will happen to you guys very soon.
> 
> I'm_* VERY *_excited to audition a set of German Maestro products in my personal vehicle.



German Maestro is in the process of establishing a business relationship with a company called DlorenG Custom Rides in Cranston RI. They are in the business for sure with a very well qualified staff. 401-943-3586. We also have retailers in Mass... Boomer McLoud in Weymouth 781-331-8880 and NVUS in Webster 508-461-7501

I'll be interested in hearing your review.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

casão said:


> I have a set of PVF 213, 5" 2-way component set. They are trully awesome. The 6,5" version was rated as the 8th best component kit in the world by an European mag.
> 
> Last series made in Germany, the tweeter (Wide Sphere = inverted dome, now called UltraSphere) makes ppl used to old MB Quart stuff question me if those are REALLY MB Quart tweeters - didn´t have a very good reputation, as you might know.
> 
> ...


Take a look at wwwgerman-meastro.de and you'll find more reviews about current German Maestro products.  We are very proud of the reviews. 

For a short period of time Maxxsonics did use the German manufacturing facility in Obrigheim Germany to build product. 

At one time there was a pretty good retailer in Buenos Aries called Crocodile, do you know if he is still around?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Ray Windsor said:


> Tell me where you are located and we'll try to put you in touch with a German Maestro retailer near you. We are building our German Maestro authorized retailer family. We'll figure out a way to get some German Maestro speakers for you to review... My guess is that you wil not be disappointed.


I'm in the Hartford area.

I might be interested in being one of those dealers......


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Ray Windsor said:


> Take a look at wwwgerman-meastro.de and you'll find more reviews about current German Maestro products. We are very proud of the reviews.
> 
> For a short period of time Maxxsonics did use the German manufacturing facility in Obrigheim Germany to build product.
> 
> At one time there was a pretty good retailer in Buenos Aries called Crocodile, do you know if he is still around?


I´ve had some doubts solved by GM (German Maestro) regarding German made MB Quart stuff, I was very well taken care of by them! Real classy and professional people!

I tried finding good car audio retailers in Argentina, last time I was there, but I couldn´t find anything. Probably I didn´t look at the right places, I gues...


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

GlasSman said:


> I'm in the Hartford area.
> 
> I might be interested in being one of those dealers......


GlasMan,

Please shoot me an e-mail [email protected] or call me at 877-689-7833. I'd like to learn about your business and share with you a little bit about about how German Maestro goes to market. We are always looking to build business relationships with retailers who are "in the business" and know how to share their expertise with consumers.

I'll look forward to hearing from you, soon.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

casão said:


> I´ve had some doubts solved by GM (German Maestro) regarding German made MB Quart stuff, I was very well taken care of by them! Real classy and professional people!
> 
> I tried finding good car audio retailers in Argentina, last time I was there, but I couldn´t find anything. Probably I didn´t look at the right places, I gues...


I am glad to hear that the German Maestro folks looked after you. I agree its a first class operation.

I am afraid I confused my geography a little bit in my earlier note. Crocodile is (was) in Sao Paolo...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Ray, thanks for the info, we got a chance to see some Maestro's today at the AudioShoppe. Allen is a class act all the way. can't wait to see how well these perform.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

fredridge said:


> Ray, thanks for the info, we got a chance to see some Maestro's today at the AudioShoppe. Allen is a class act all the way. can't wait to see how well these perform.


Fred,

I am glad to learn that you have had a chance to review German Maestro speakers. I have known Allen at Audio Shoppe for more years than I care to recount. I agree he is a first class human who runs a first class business.

I am most confident that your expectations will be met regarding the German Maestro listening experience. Please keep me posted...


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

Ray Windsor said:


> I am glad to hear that the German Maestro folks looked after you. I agree its a first class operation.
> 
> I am afraid I confused my geography a little bit in my earlier note. Crocodile is (was) in Sao Paolo...


I know who they are! It´s Krokocar, right?? I´ve been to their shop a couple of times! It´s real close, about 10 blocks, from my dad´s office.

Nice people over there! They charge like you wouldn´t believe, but they do get very $$$$$ costumers. Great installs! You always see awesome cars with them (Ferraris, Porsches, luxury imports, etc), but, on the bright side, they are not snobish at all. For instance, they let me check their stuff out, opened boxes for me to see details of things I was going to buy in the USA (sometimes 5 x cheaper - no kidding)...

Are they official dealers??

Over here, there´s a pretty big store, focused on high-end car audio - Stereo. Ever heard of them?? I could hook you up with them, if you wish!


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

casão said:


> I know who they are! It´s Krokocar, right?? I´ve been to their shop a couple of times! It´s real close, about 10 blocks, from my dad´s office.
> 
> Nice people over there! They charge like you wouldn´t believe, but they do get very $$$$$ costumers. Great installs! You always see awesome cars with them (Ferraris, Porsches, luxury imports, etc), but, on the bright side, they are not snobish at all. For instance, they let me check their stuff out, opened boxes for me to see details of things I was going to buy in the USA (sometimes 5 x cheaper - no kidding)...
> 
> ...


Casao,

Yes it is Kookocar. Thank you for the correction. I am most interested in learning about the "stereo" guys that you have mentioned. Please forward their contactact information & e-mail address) if you can.

I know about the price differences. The tarrifs and duties to leagaly import products into Brazil are very high. I think as a result many products are smuggled in to Brazil from Uruguay. I think that is a dangerous practice.


----------



## casão (Jan 19, 2009)

You are 100% correct, Ray.

Brazil has a history of protecting industries installed here (national or foreign), so taxes are a harsh reality. Some argue that we are the #1 in taxes, in the world...

We do have a pretty developed car audio industry, but mostly focused on SPL competition (Stetsom is getting a good rep over there, huh?) and what we call "trio-elétrico" - mostly LOUD and... LOUD, intended to play projecting the sound to the outside.

Here's an example:










SQ is not a major market, unfortunatelly...

Smuggling is mostly common using Paraguay as a bridge. They have VERY low taxes, so a lot of stuff from China arrives in Brazilian ports, go straight to Paraguay (they don´t have a sea shore, so they use some of out ports for loading/unloading) and comes back here with "unfair" prices.

Uruguay is famous for importing car parts!

I´ll send you a PM with their info tomorrow. I´ll talk straight to one of the owners.

Regards!


----------

